# Boston area get together mid November?



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gauging interest of the locals for a meet on Sunday after noon November the 20th. We've done a meet north of town on the parking lot of Lynn Woods (off 95/128/1), but I am open to ideas. Seems like there are people from up north (MooHampshire) and South coast that were interested in attending. Let's discuss!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I would be interested in meeting local audio addicts....

even those from down south (Massholes).


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

here.....or i mean there


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm in as well for sure.

Please chime in if you may be interested in attending.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Noob here. I'm interested and could be there around 1:30 coming from Ashland MA. This would be my first meet-up/gathering for car audio. Bring some munchies to share?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

MA043HA said:


> Bring some munchies to share?


That would be great! There is a Dunks on the rotary when you get off 95 to 129.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe this one isn't as fail as the last one attempted? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in for this one. I couldn't make the last one due to a conflict. 

Any ideas on a location yet? I'm from the north, but I'll drive to both the North and South shore of MA, for sure.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's make it not fail! With a few members not being able to make it in the am, how does 2pm sound to everybody? Does the proposed location (Lynn Woods parking lot: Great Woods rd, Lynn, MA) work for everybody?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not happy with the time. Sun starts getting low in the sky around 3PM It gets cold and dark at 4PM......which does not leave that much time at all.

Could we make it closer to 12:00?

The location is fine by me.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Maybe this one isn't as fail as the last one attempted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Last one was a fail due to hours and hours worth of Summertime standstill traffic. It wasn't well planned out well in advance, and a location could not be agreed upon.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

The Lynn Woods parking lot location is fine by me. Earlier start is ok too. The earliest I would be there is 1pm.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I vote for 1 as well since a few members who were in touch could not do any earlier.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> I vote for 1 as well since a few members who were in touch could not do any earlier.


Make sure it's not a patriots home game that Sunday. That would cause that area to be traffic unfriendly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> Make sure it's not a patriots home game that Sunday. That would cause that area to be traffic unfriendly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


good point. They are away that day.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok great 1:00 PM it is. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Does anyone have a physical address or GPS for the spot?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

But, I don't really have a system, so I'm just spectating I guess. Andyone heard from Tiago? He is north Boston area


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Gerald, that trucks gonna be a handful to drive all the way out there? P.S. I seen you a bunch of times 2 weeks ago on the hyway


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Punch in Great Woods Rd, Lynn, MA - drive all the way to the end of that road and through stone gate into the parking lot. I will be there a bit earlier in a green bmw coupe.

PLEASE: be respectful to neighbors and people visiting the park - it is a 20mph zone. 

Thank you!



capea4 said:


> But, I don't really have a system, so I'm just spectating I guess. Andyone heard from Tiago? He is north Boston area


I don't believe I've ever met him, could somebody spread the word/let him know about this?

Thanks!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

About an hour trip for me, I'll set myself to tentative

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Punch in Great Woods Rd, Lynn, MA - drive all the way to the end of that road and through stone gate into the parking lot. I will be there a bit earlier in a green bmw coupe.
> 
> PLEASE: be respectful to neighbors and people visiting the park - it is a 20mph zone.
> 
> ...


I did, sent him the link via text, I'll keep him in loop


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

PorkCereal said:


> About an hour trip for me, I'll set myself to tentative
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Come on dude, there are people driving all the way from Cape Cod!



capea4 said:


> I did, sent him the link via text, I'll keep him in loop


Many thanks! Hope to see you next weekend!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

capea4 said:


> Hey Gerald, that trucks gonna be a handful to drive all the way out there? P.S. I seen you a bunch of times 2 weeks ago on the hyway


It's a little over a 3 hour drive from where I am on the Cape. A lot less then the 8 1/2 hour IASCA trip to Syracuse, NY. I really don't mind driving in the daytime. It will be the trek home in the dark, that will be hairy.

The truck is hard to miss. People tell me that they wave to me driving by all the time. I never see them because I'm always focusing on the road.

I'm glad you are making the trip. Sorry you don't have a system to demo right now, but I'm glad you are planning on making it to the event as a spectator. You will be the only one that has heard the system before with the old head unit and no real time alignment or any real tuning whatsoever. I'm glad you will be able to make a comparison. 

It would be nice if Tiago could make it to the event. And we also have the new member to the forum, MA043HA. If we had a total of 5-6 cars, I would consider it a success. Goodstuff is in western mass. I sent him a PM, but I have not yet heard back from him. He always has really nice sounding cars.

I hope that the weather co-operates. Usually from the full moon to the new moon there is less chance for precipitation.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> About an hour trip for me, I'll set myself to tentative
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



I hope you can make the event. It seems as if every person counts here in the Northeast. Please try if you can.

Good to see that a couple of you from New Hampshire may attend as well.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

It's marked on my calendar, ill know more as it gets closer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll add it to my calendar, but I've been out of the game for a bit. Got a JBL MS8 running the show in my SUV, not all that exciting, especially since there's a rattle in the door from when the dealer replaced the window mechanism. My other cars are in various stages of builds, but not really audio related. Maybe I need a meet like this to remember why I enjoyed car audio so much in the past.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

chuyler1 said:


> I'll add it to my calendar, but I've been out of the game for a bit. Got a JBL MS8 running the show in my SUV, not all that exciting, especially since there's a rattle in the door from when the dealer replaced the window mechanism. My other cars are in various stages of builds, but not really audio related. Maybe I need a meet like this to remember why I enjoyed car audio so much in the past.


Awesome! I'm glad we have another potential attendee. The words you wrote about being inspired to get back into mobile audio is encouraging. Back in the mobile audio hayday, I only had to drive 1 hour and there were so many vehicles with many different brands and systems and it was so nice to see all the various installs. 

I've been attending local SPL events in hopes of persuading one person to look into SQ rather than SPL. That is how it started for me years ago. Except, my SPL system was full range rather than just bass. I had four 6x9" speakers and one large amp, that I turned the gains all the way up just for the event. I won with the highest SPL that day with a high of 112 DB. The mid-range would make one's ears bleed. But I heard some SQ systems that just blew me away. And it was that moment in time where I got converted. 

It is my hope that people get into enjoying quality music again. Weather it be on a home system or mobile one. Although with a mobile system, it is nice that we can all meet up and demo each others systems. Kind of hard to do the same with the home systems. 

I would encourage anyone that may not even have a system to attend as well. It would be nice to start a SQ mobile audio movement again. I really miss the old days.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I would encourage anyone that may not even have a system to attend as well. It would be nice to start a SQ mobile audio movement again. I really miss the old days.


Agreed. 

I have emailed/PMed a few more people who were in the "game" some time ago. Hoping for a decent weather and a good turn out whether you have jams or not!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I hope I can make it.

D.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

derickveliz said:


> I hope I can make it.
> 
> D.


Very nice Derick, look forward to meeting you and hearing your MB!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I should probably clarify when I say "MS8 running the show". I mean, that's all I've got. Factory head unit to MS8. I did upgrade the front speakers with some PartsExpress full rangers, but I just let the MS8 do all the tuning and I'm using its underpowered onboard amp. Complete stealth system LOL. I've always been a minimalist with my installs anyway. 

I bought a MiniDSP nearly a year ago for the truck, now I'm thinking I'll put it in the RX7 since I don't have the heart to cut holes for front speakers on the truck..but can you believe it's just been sitting in the box? I haven't even installed the software!


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Bummer, it sounds like fun but I cannot make it that day. I am taking my daughter to a play in Boston that evening, can't get out of that one. Maybe next time.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's nice to see that there are people on the forum from the Northeast. I hope some of you can make it and for those that can't this time......it's great to know that there are fellow vehicle audio enthusiasts in the area! Maybe we will have another GTG in the spring.

Igor, (Mless5) I'm glad that you have a bunch of friends in the area. Maybe we can make a regular thing of this? Spring and fall?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

chuyler1 said:


> I should probably clarify when I say "MS8 running the show". I mean, that's all I've got. Factory head unit to MS8. I did upgrade the front speakers with some PartsExpress full rangers, but I just let the MS8 do all the tuning and I'm using its underpowered onboard amp. Complete stealth system LOL. I've always been a minimalist with my installs anyway.
> 
> I bought a MiniDSP nearly a year ago for the truck, now I'm thinking I'll put it in the RX7 since I don't have the heart to cut holes for front speakers on the truck..but can you believe it's just been sitting in the box? I haven't even installed the software!


Nice, I'm running an ms8 with a full stereo integrity setup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> I should probably clarify when I say "MS8 running the show". I mean, that's all I've got. Factory head unit to MS8. I did upgrade the front speakers with some PartsExpress full rangers, but I just let the MS8 do all the tuning and I'm using its underpowered onboard amp. Complete stealth system LOL. I've always been a minimalist with my installs anyway.
> 
> I bought a MiniDSP nearly a year ago for the truck, now I'm thinking I'll put it in the RX7 since I don't have the heart to cut holes for front speakers on the truck..but can you believe it's just been sitting in the box? I haven't even installed the software!


Come by anyway whether have a "system" or not - let's agonize over your dream install together 



Ziggyrama said:


> Bummer, it sounds like fun but I cannot make it that day. I am taking my daughter to a play in Boston that evening, can't get out of that one. Maybe next time.


I have great news: Boston is 1/2hr away from Lynn via rt1. Come by even for a bit if you can!



High Resolution Audio said:


> It's nice to see that there are people on the forum from the Northeast. I hope some of you can make it and for those that can't this time......it's great to know that there are fellow vehicle audio enthusiasts in the area! Maybe we will have another GTG in the spring.
> 
> Igor, (Mless5) I'm glad that you have a bunch of friends in the area. Maybe we can make a regular thing of this? Spring and fall?


I am down as long as there is a handful of people that will show up! Will plan "Spring Awakening" meet once it warms up enough!

Thanks to all who replied, I hope to see you all on Sunday and have a great time!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Sunday can't come fast enough. Looking forward to this GTG


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rain or shine guys - we are doing it!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry guys, I'm out. I've got a family thing my wife just reminded me about. Have fun, post pics!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> Rain or shine guys - we are doing it!


If it rains we can watch a DVD in High Resolution Audio's van... I get the seat between the pilot and the passenger, so you know.

D.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Guys, I spoke to my friend who does repairs, he will be showing up as well albeit a bit later - its a great opportunity to meet a local electronics repair specialist even if you will never need his help! 

One more thing: nobody expects you to show up at 1 sharp. I think it is safe to say that we will be there 1-4pm, so show up whenever you can even if it isn't 1.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mless5 said:


> Rain or shine guys - we are doing it!


I got it backwards......new moon to full moon Sunny less precipitation 

Full moon to new moon more precipitation. 


Rain or shine? O.K. rain or shine


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> If it rains we can watch a DVD in High Resolution Audio's van... I get the seat between the pilot and the passenger, so you know.
> 
> D.


I think I might have to charge admission for that seat?!!!?lol


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I think I might have to charge admission for that seat?!!!?lol


You should! *all that work!!!*

* it's like a Home Theater in your van!*

D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> You should! *all that work!!!*
> 
> * it's like a Home Theater in your van!*
> 
> D.


It's a purist system as of right now. Just two channels.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It's a purist system as of right now. Just two channels.


Yes 2 channels is all what you need to have music in 3D, it's your system's tonality what I'm interested in. 

D.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I think I might have to charge admission for that seat?!!!?lol


So while we are all fighting "driver's only" set up for "for both people up front" you simply smack a chair in the middle?! Cheater ...


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> So while we are all fighting "driver's only" set up for "for both people up front" you simply smack a chair in the middle?! Cheater ...


I believe he already has a seat in the middle. 

D.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

So do we have a count?

Who is going, copy / paste and add your ussername

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30 
3.) High Resolution Audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GPS Coordinates of the meeting place: 42.4923593,-70.9764031*

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30 
3.) High Resolution audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier
4.) Mless5 (Igor K) little before 1pm.

*Folks, just in case, plan B will be a parking lot next to the ball field on Tuscan Rd, Lynn, MA. It is one way, enter from Cedar Brook Rd. Hoping it won't come to it.*


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30 
3.) High Resolution audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier
4.) Mless5 (Igor K) little before 1pm.
5.) Tiago729 (Tiago) 1pm.


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiago729 said:


> 1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
> 2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30
> 3.) High Resolution audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier
> 4.) Mless5 (Igor K) little before 1pm.
> 5.) Tiago729 (Tiago) 1pm.


6.) OldSchoolFan (Peter) 1pm


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone have goodstuff ( mike) phone number? I tried sending him a couple of messages on this forum, but he hasn't been online for the last two weeks.


----------



## a00179204 (Aug 21, 2016)

7) larry at 1:00


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30
3.) High Resolution audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier
4.) Mless5 (Igor K) little before 1pm.
5.) Tiago729 (Tiago) 1pm. 
6.) Oldshoolfan ( Peter ) 1PM
7.) a00179204 ( larry ) 1 PM


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

1.)Derick Veliz around 1:30pm
2.) MA043HA (Mark Haskins) around 1:30
3.) High Resolution audio (Gerald Costa) 1:00 or earlier
4.) Mless5 (Igor K) little before 1pm.
5.) Tiago729 (Tiago) 1pm. 
6.) Oldshoolfan ( Peter ) 1PM
7.) a00179204 ( larry ) 1 PM
8.) capea4 (Charlie). I got the yard clean, so I'll be there. Talking about lunch before for any early birds.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

See ya'll tomorrow. Looks as if it may be a decent turn out.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Does anyone have goodstuff ( mike) phone number? I tried sending him a couple of messages on this forum, but he hasn't been online for the last two weeks.


PM to HRA


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

at Fudruckers off RT 1 for any early birds that wanna eat


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Missed the boat on this one. Shame this forum doesn't notify me of PMs.

Then again I'm rather in between things right now trying to change up amp(s), so I don't have much going on.

If this is still happening, hope you fellas have a good time. My email is my username @ comcast.net so if I'm not watching this board by the time the next one rolls around someone please contact me via email. I'll drive to meet up with you guys. The 2 of these I did manage to attend were really great.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm behind schedule on my way but ETA around 2pm

D.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Was good to meet all the new people's with the same passion and those looking to get hooked. If anyone needs any help with anything in the future send me a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev31779 (Nov 21, 2016)

It was good to meet up with some like minded people. Great job guys. It has been so long since I have seen this kind of gathering for car audio.

I am just getting back into this after many quiet years.


Kevin 

Kev31779.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*It was very nice to meet everybody, I'm sorry I couldn't listen to all your cars but it was fun sharing with everybody, I just got home and found my house covered in a thin layer of snow!*

Thanks every one.

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

I couldn't make it but sounds like it was a good meet. Did you guys take photos?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Ziggyrama said:


> I couldn't make it but sounds like it was a good meet. Did you guys take photos?


*Not much as I used to, my phone was not working properly...*













Not from today's show but that's my head unit I'm using. P99

D.

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Are those mid drivers in the foot wells? Setup looks great.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Ziggyrama said:


> Are those mid drivers in the foot wells? Setup looks great.


*Yes, thank you,*
Midbass 6.5" Pyle speakers, 80Hz to 1kHz with 75 watts from a PB amp 





D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I finally made it home. Left Lynn at 5:30. Just stopped for food and fuel. 

I wanted to thank Igor for organizing this get together. 

There were more people here than at the competitions in Syracuse. I counted at least 10 Cars. 

I had a great time giving demos, but I had many regrets. I wished I had sat in more vehicles. I only got to sit in 4 vehicles. Every time I got out to take a break, Igor ordered me back in to give another demo. I had to pee for about an hour before I finally found a few minutes to go. lol 

Although I enjoyed very much sharing my creation with everyone that wanted to take a listen, proper etiquette would have been to have listened to everyone's systems. My apologies to all.

At the end, I wanted to sit in Marks car and listen to those Focal K2s. I got caught up in packing up and started thinking about the 3 hour drive home in the dark with the beast, that I drove off without giving a listen. Sorry about that.

Hopefully, if we do this again in the spring, I will be able to sit in everyone's cars. I wish there was more time. 4 1/2 hours went by in the blink of an eye.

It was nice meeting everyone. I really had a blast!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to thank everybody who showed up today - it was a great time of course with Gerald's truck stealing "the show". I think we did good considering a number of cars/people that showed up this crappy afternoon. Thanks to all once again, it was a pleasure meeting you all and I hope to see you at the next gathering in the spring!


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

What a fun experience for an "old" noob like me 

Bunch of firsts today. First car audio meet, first van install (Gerald), horn/kick install (Derick), IB sub (Peter). thanks too for demos from Igor and that young guy with the Impala...

The main thing I learned besides how far my system has to go especially re: integration, getting the bass up front, imaging and sound-stage, is that you guys are welcoming, knowledgeable and fun to hang out with.

Sorry I didn't get around to everyone's system. In case anyone is wondering that jazz fusion track I was playing is Return To Forever's Medieval Overture.


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for organizing yesterday's event, Igor. I heard some great installs and enjoyed the conversations I had with all. I am always amazed at how different our setups are, yet every car I spent time in yesterday sounded fantastic. I too wish I sat in more cars, especially those cars that arrived late. This just means that we should all reconvene in the spring and hear the cars we missed this time!

Thank you also goes to Igor for supplying the hot coffee and donuts. On a day with such crappy weather, the hot coffee made a difference. I was thrilled that so many of us decided to make it out even though the temps dipped. Derek and I left close to 6pm, I think, so I had a full day.

I'm going to RTA and apply eq and time alignment in efforts to improve imaging before our spring meet to make my IB-based setup even better. I hope to see you all then!


----------



## SoundsGood2Me (Jul 31, 2012)

I also have to thank Igor for arranging the event, and everyone for the demos and discussion. The group was friendly and welcoming, and that was appreciated as this was my first meet. I am glad I went. After reading this forum for so long, it was great to actually see and to hear what people had built. I had to leave early and so missed hearing a few systems. Hope to see everyone in the spring.

The meet has me excited about doing next steps - installing my new speakers and then getting them into active mode. Thanks!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Thinking someone should start a nesq, New England sound quality face book group. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Thinking someone should start a nesq, New England sound quality face book group.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Go for it!!!!!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

You'll likely see me more active on a FB group than here. Forums are so 2000's.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys are making me super jealous that I couldn't get down there. Count me in for springtime meetup. 

As always Derek with the superb pictures (who's sexy 3hp neo sub?)


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

So I put something in FB here it is, LINKhttps://www.facebook.com/NESQ-1817920701784349/

Or look for NESQ in FB

D.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Hispls said:


> You guys are making me super jealous that I couldn't get down there. Count me in for springtime meetup.
> 
> As always Derek with the superb pictures (who's sexy 3hp neo sub?)


I think it was sitting in the rear of a Mercedes Benz SUB, unfortunately I can't mach names/faces/usernames

D.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hispls said:


> You guys are making me super jealous that I couldn't get down there. Count me in for springtime meetup.
> 
> As always Derek with the superb pictures (who's sexy 3hp neo sub?)


Mine.....izzz gotz two, but they were too deep so i went 4 8's


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

derickveliz said:


> So I put something in FB here it is, LINKhttps://www.facebook.com/NESQ-1817920701784349/
> 
> Or look for NESQ in FB
> 
> D.


I looked that up, looks like a community. Can you convert it to a group? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> I looked that up, looks like a community. Can you convert it to a group?


Ok, I couldn't so forget the community and lets start over with NESQ_Group
Tiago, Joshua and Charlie, I'm going to delete the previous NESQ please join the new group. I'm sorry for the inconveniences

*Here is the *LINK or look up for NESQ_Group in FB

I hope it works this time.

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

derickveliz said:


> Ok, I couldn't so forget the community and lets start over with NESQ_Group
> Tiago, Joshua and Charlie, I'm going to delete the previous NESQ please join the new group. I'm sorry for the inconveniences
> 
> *Here is the *LINK or look up for NESQ_Group in FB
> ...


Requested to join the group.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

requested to join as well


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

requested to join


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> Hi Derick,
> I did find the build log that I was trying to describe to you at the meet in Lynn. It was for Scipunk who is from Springfield, MA, and his Scion steampunk build log was:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/...audio-now.html
> 
> ...


*@ SoundsGood2Me, any time, we could have a mini-meet*

I live in Warren somewhere between Springfield and Worcester and I commute often to Braintree and Acton

Let me know

D.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Mine.....izzz gotz two, but they were too deep so i went 4 8's


Nice. I have a line on OEM TC cones and spiders if you ever find yourself in need of rebuild.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hispls said:


> Nice. I have a line on OEM TC cones and spiders if you ever find yourself in need of rebuild.


Cool!

I had a good buddy build them for me, and I know he's plenty of parts for them too. I doubt they will ever get burnt up the way I treat subs


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I had a good buddy build them for me, and I know he's plenty of parts for them too. I doubt they will ever get burnt up the way I treat subs


Those should hang with 1500W continuous, the bigger risk in breaking those TC subs is putting a ding in the cone that turns into a tear over time. Even then, if you don't mind ugly JB Weld will fix that up a treat.

I love me some TC Sounds.

By the way, we'll have to meet up when I get down to the cape to visit next time.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Requested to join.


----------

